# My Piwow Red Turk Pair



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

my jumbo Alex Piwowarski pair....male is slightly larger. pushing 7.5-8inch
































































here is thier F1 babys about 5 months old 4 inch


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Congrats - they look great !!


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful pair!


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

nice shape, I especially like the boy.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Those are my dream pair buddy! :lol: Please pm me when you got fries


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

thanks i really enjoy them.....fyi they are my dream fish aswell!!! patience, and great hobbyist friends made it all possible


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi FishFreaks, they are also my dream. Whenever you have fries from them, please pm me. Thanks


----------

